# Surf landings at Stealth Series comp - Teaser



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

My computer is too slow for the full bazinga of the footage I shot on Saturday, but one of the boys will surely put together a great compilation over the next week or so.

In the meantime, here is a little teaser to whet your appetite :lol:






Mod edit: fix link


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You were looking good till you stopped paddling Trev!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I was just practising. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I'm getting in first before anybody posts any footage of me getting rolled in the tiny shore break. Here it is from my view:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

mingle said:


> I thought these stealths were supposed to rule the surf... Pfft...
> 
> It's also great to see you catering for the foot-fetishists with the "toe-cam"...


All depends on the jockey.....

You likey the toes?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Kev yours looked painful from the beach when the yak bounced on you. As an aside, you'll get longer out of the battery if you turn the red light off.


Nah, plenty of padding in that PFD, hardly noticed it. Was more concerned that when I tried to stand up, that my legs didn't work....

How do you turn off the red light?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

TOE award or should it be TOW I'm confused but we definitely use all our digits to the max when yak fishing ,Kev where's the fish on......that's what I'm talking about baby!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Safa said:


> TOE award or should it be TOW I'm confused but we definitely use all our digits to the max when yak fishing ,Kev where's the fish on......that's what I'm talking about baby!


Run out of battery before then, but with these new settings from nezevic I'll have plenty or battery life for future captures. Lots of happy dances to come....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top vid Kev and AS, look forward 2 c ing more.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> PodiaCam.


Dont piss him off or itll be saltipodialrectal cam.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Good stuff Cav


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Cav, I can see a bit of the "Big Dog" in your surfing style. :lol:


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good one Sprocket, and great one Cav


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Waiting for a clip from Dennis then I'll put mine up ,we came in like a well oiled machine on the duo! Thanks Dennis ;-)


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice Rod,cool as a cucumber


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Heres my version.. managed to miss the waves on the way back in.

got hooked upto a boat in the middle


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

My Contribution


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice Vid Dennis, funny stuff. :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Well done fellas, jobonez you seem to pick the flat spots well, you a wave whisperer?
> Clive I can see you was a medic in the army mate, the bloody timing you and Wade have is crap. ;-)


I tasted palmys sweet juices the weekend before hand she was just playing nice.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Had that landing in the bag untill the nose dug in , shit happens. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

killer said:


> Had that landing in the bag untill the nose dug in , shit happens.
> Cheers
> Killer.


Was the last minute paddle correction that made you swim. You were going along nicely until that paddle went in


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> When I was mucking around in the surf that day, o.k some say doing my best to drown. On one particular wipeout I deliberately kept my feet in the foot straps.
> I have gotten into the habit of doing this, as this way i stay connected to the yak, albeit rather tenuously.
> 
> But on one wave, I fell into the face instead of the regulation away with the face. Man I could feel my ankle creak, the force of the wave ensured that i lost some bark round the ankles.Lucky for me I was able to pull my feet out of the straps.You could damage an ankle badly doing this. Dennis suggests removing them or placing them around the front of the pedal.


Couldn't agree more Pauly. I think they are a hazard and should not be fitted at all.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not talking about removing skin being the main hazard. I'm talking about a capsize and having your body floating out to the side, head under, and your ankle trapped in the strap. I was unable to remove my foot because of the loadings on it and the strange angle. This was in surf (twice). I think they should be removed.


----------

